# Possible to safely test for continuity w/o a multimeter?



## Hanafuda

I'm thinking about buying a d1001, and I plan on tinkering with it ... recable and markl mods. In doing so I'll need to confirm the polarity of the solder pads on the drivers. One of the threads here suggests there's a red mark to identify the positive pad on the d1001, but in another d1001 recable thread the red mark on the magnet is nowhere near the pads, so that plan doesn't seem to hold water. With a multimeter its easy enough ... check continuity from the jack tip (left +) and ring (right +) to the solder pads on the drivers. But I do not own a multimeter, and the cost of such a tool for this single job isn't sensible. 

 I might be able to borrow one, and yeah I know eventually something else will come up where I'll be happy to have one. But even a cheapie for $15 or $20 seems too much to spend for the one simple job I'd need it to do right now.


 SO, is there a SAFE (for the headphones) way to check for continuity without using a multimeter? I considered (for example) putting a flashlight bulb or an LED inline with a battery, hold it to the points to be tested, and see if it lights ... but I expect that might not be the best thing to do for the headphone driver.

 Just askin'.


----------



## ShinyFalcon

A battery probably isn't a good idea. 3VDC into the D1001 will make a very loud popping noise when the tip touches ground (done that with my poor D1001 and an amp... darn DC offset). 

 I recommend getting a multimeter. It will be a very useful tool anywhere, and will save you the grief in the future, especially when going into DIY.


----------



## Hanafuda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ShinyFalcon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A battery probably isn't a good idea._

 

thanks for the reply, and yeah I figured as much. didn't hurt to ask though. maybe there is a jiffy trick someone will come along with, but I guess I'll break down and buy one. I'm usually a believer in buying a proper version of any tool I choose to own, but for my purposes this is one time I think I can get by with a bargain model.


----------



## SiBurning

Not familiar with this circuit, but the easiest thing to put together is an LED and resistor and battery. You can even use a lemon or potato for the battery, although those might not light the LED. You could probably come up with some other indicator, but the only things I can think of would be more expensive than a multimeter or continuity tester or take a real long time like building your own battery and watching for bubbles instead of a separate indicator.


----------



## Hanafuda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not familiar with this circuit, but the easiest thing to put together is an LED and resistor and battery. You can even use a lemon or potato for the battery, although those might not light the LED. You could probably come up with some other indicator, but the only things I can think of would be more expensive than a multimeter or continuity tester or take a real long time like building your own battery and watching for bubbles instead of a separate indicator._

 

lol. ok, you just convinced me to buy the multimeter. MacGuyver I ain't.


----------



## Juaquin

A cheap $10 thing from radioshack or harbor freight or whatever is fine for continuity testing and basic voltage / resistance measurements.


----------



## Hanafuda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Juaquin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A cheap $10 thing from radioshack or harbor freight or whatever is fine for continuity testing and basic voltage / resistance measurements._

 

Harbor Freight! Yes! I forgot we have one of those here. Thanks for joggin my brain, you probably just saved me about $10.


----------



## ShinyFalcon

And I was going to suggest finding a Harbor Freight nearby too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Canuck57

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hanafuda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_lol. ok, you just convinced me to buy the multimeter. [size=small]*MacGuyver I ain't.*[/size] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL


----------



## nullstring

try to get one that has a continuity mode that beeps.

 Mine doesn't have that and it's annoying to have to read ohms all the time.


----------



## Hanafuda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nullstring* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_try to get one that has a continuity mode that beeps.

 Mine doesn't have that and it's annoying to have to read ohms all the time._

 

yeah, I've done a little research on how this is done and I'm thinking that's a must. Unfortunately, even at Harbor Freight that seems to bump me up to a $25 digital multimeter. The super-cheap ones don't have audible continuity function.


 I can do better at markertek, which is where I'd probably be ordering other supplies anyway.

http://www.markertek.com/Tools-Test-...xhtml?DVM850BL


----------



## Juaquin

This is the one I used for a year or so: DealExtreme: $14.37 Multimeter Xiole DT9205A Yellow Black Large (see the customer pictures for what it actually looks like). Free shipping too, if you don't mind waiting 2-3 weeks.

 It's not as accurate as a Fluke, but it has an audible continuity test and you won't cry if you break it. I still use it when doing first tests on things when I'm not entirely sure I want to risk a nicer meter.


----------

